# Remington 887 Nitro Mag



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I am selling a Remington 887 Nitro Mag in great condition. It is all black with a 28" barrel and shoots 2¾ - 3.5" shells. I have the original box and everything that was included when purchased new. I am also including a full set (IC, Mod, Full) of Carlson's extended waterfowl chokes and a sling. 

$325


----------

